# A Planned photo trip to the Shetland Islands



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2015)

I have decided that in May, I am going to fly to Aberdeen and ferry to the Shetlands to photograph Puffins and other interesting aspects of the island chain.  I have  a a guide for the few days that I will be on the islands and I plan to hook up with friends from Houston that will be (by the time I am visiting) back at their home outside of Aberdeen.   I will also be taking a self directed photo tour of the Scottish Highlands.   I don't expect to get any farther south than Aberdeen, but I am curious to know if there are any other forum members that might be in my tour vicinity. Or if any Brits would want to tag along.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 18, 2015)

Interesting trip. While I've seen other islands like the Outer Hebrides and Orkney, and occasionally wondered about getting to Up Helly Aa, I've never made it up to the Shetlands. I have the feeling that not a lot of British photographers make it up  there, at least not for landscape which seems quite flat. Birds seem to be attraction. Possibly the aurora too, though by May the days will be very long.

As for the Highlands, will you be driving? The roads are quite empty up there so you'll be safe whichever side of the road you're on


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 18, 2015)

johnbeardy said:


> As for the Highlands, will you be driving? The roads are quite empty up there so you'll be safe whichever side of the road you're on



And some of them are single-track with the occasional "passing place", so there'll be no "side" to worry about!


----------



## Dave Miller (Jan 18, 2015)

I suspect that those in the local photographic club will make you very welcome.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I haven't decided on driving myself in the Highlands. Perhaps I may.  My first & last experience with British back roads was 30 years ago.  I didn't do too badly (unless you speak with that cyclist in Oxford that needed a change of trousers after I nearly pulled out in front of him).


----------



## Cerianthus (Jan 18, 2015)

I am sure youve read up on locations etc. sumburgh head is what springs to my mind. Puffins should be there but the chicks hatch later. https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634894258834. And https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629342218209.


----------

